#  > Dating >  > Man zoekt Vrouw >  Waar Zijn Die Serieuse Vrouwen Die Geen Relatie Willen Klik Hier Ik Wil Geen Relatie

## lieve temsaman man

salaam aleikoem allemaal ik ben een hele lieverustigeman van 42jaar zie er jong uit rook en drink niet ik heb als ik mis nog een lieve vrouw in mijn leven ben jij die lieve vrouw dan mag je reageren ben jij die vrouw die geen relatie wil dan mag je reageren alleen serieuse aub ik ben ook heel serieuse waar is die serieuze vrouw die il zoek ik wil ook geen relatie elkaar zien en als het klikt insha allha kom je hand vragen

----------


## lieve temsaman man

ewa

----------


## lieve temsaman man

upup

----------


## lieve temsaman man

upup

----------


## lieve temsaman man

upup

----------


## lieve temsaman man

upup

----------


## Crenshaw

???...

----------


## Crenshaw

UP UP !!!

----------


## lieve temsaman man

upup

----------


## lieve temsaman man

upup

----------


## lieve temsaman man

upup

----------


## lieve temsaman man

upup

----------


## lieve temsaman man

upup

----------


## Ariadne

Salaam aleikoem, allemaal.

Ik ben een hele lieve rustige man van 42 jaar. Ik zie er jong uit, rook en drink niet en ik heb in principe alles. Ik mis alleen nog een lieve vrouw in mijn leven. Ben jij die lieve vrouw die geen relatie wilt, dan mag je je reageren. 

Alleen serieuze reacties alstublieft. Ik ben ook heel serieus en ben dus ook op zoek naar die serieuze vrouw. Ik wil geen relatie, slechts elkaar ontmoeten en als het klinkt kom ik inshaAllah om je hand vragen.

Kijk, zo klinkt het toch iets beter.

----------


## lieve temsaman man

haha

----------


## lieve temsaman man

upup

----------


## Jeblia_18

Geestig! Alle 40-jarige mannen zien er jong uit. :hihi:

----------


## jamoela-jamila

heb geduld heb geduld

----------


## moslima_love_allah

SalamAylkioem warhmatoellah wa barakatuh broeder

Vertrouw op ALLAH SWT, vericht vele dua's ...en blijf hier volharden en allah swt zalje inchaALLAh een maschaALLAH moslima toe belonen..Sabr is een mooie zaak...

moge allah swt ons allen met het beste belonen, ons vergeven, ons bijstaan met keuze's ameen ya rabb

Gair InchaALLAH

wasalamAlykoem warhmatoellah wa barakatuh

Ougt Fi Deen.

----------


## lieve temsaman man

upup

----------


## settoutia

ghair inshallah allah zal jou inshallah ook de ware geven heb geduld broeder.

----------


## bantzaio

rabbi ay3awnak en alles is almakatib

----------


## senn

salam,
ik wil graag reageren op je advertentie,
het spreekt me erg aan.
dus als je nog interesse hebt hoor ik het wel.
groetjes

----------


## lieve temsaman man

oke is goed ik wil jou ook leren kennen heb jij msn ? of nummer

----------


## saidaatje

je mag met mijn schoonzus trouwen  :grote grijns:

----------


## lieve temsaman man

uopup

----------


## lieve temsaman man

uoup

----------


## lieve temsaman man

upup

----------


## lieve temsaman man

uoup

----------


## mouna333

Salam Alikom,

Kunt u uw emailadres opgeven, dan kan ik op uw advertentie reageren. Ik ben wel geintereseerd.

Groetjes

----------


## lieve temsaman man

oke [email protected]

----------


## lieve temsaman man

ewa ik wacht dams

----------


## lieve temsaman man

ewa upup

----------


## lieve temsaman man

upuo

----------


## lieve temsaman man

upup

----------


## lieve temsaman man

upup

----------


## alicia

En heb je die vrouw al ontmoet????

----------


## lieve temsaman man

nee nog niet hoe zo ?

----------


## alicia

Gewoon vraagje hoor. Denk je dat het kan via chat om de juiste persoon te ontmoeten. 
Dan moet je echt al veel geluk hebben of niet. Maar ja positief blijven denken en komt goed zeker 

veel succes

----------


## lieve temsaman man

upup

----------


## lieve temsaman man

uppo

----------


## lieve temsaman man

upup

----------


## Miss.H

Als je nog steeds interesse hebt moet je me een prive bericht sturen

----------


## lieve temsaman man

upup

----------


## lieve temsaman man

ewa

----------


## lieve temsaman man

kom op dames ik wacht

----------


## lamba34

reageer als je dufd hahaahh wie weet he groetjes moha

----------


## lieve temsaman man

ewa

----------


## lieve temsaman man

upup

----------


## lieve temsaman man

ewaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## lieve temsaman man

ewa

----------


## lieve temsaman man

?????

----------


## lieve temsaman man

??????????????????????

----------


## Lady_26

Ahlal, heb je haar ondertussen al ontmoet?
Alsinds veel succes daarmee!!!

----------


## aaa3

> salaam aleikoem allemaal ik ben een hele lieverustigeman van 42jaar zie er jong uit rook en drink niet ik heb als ik mis nog een lieve vrouw in mijn leven ben jij die lieve vrouw dan mag je reageren ben jij die vrouw die geen relatie wil dan mag je reageren alleen serieuse aub ik ben ook heel serieuse waar is die serieuze vrouw die il zoek ik wil ook geen relatie elkaar zien en als het klikt insha allha kom je hand vragen


Wauw ik heb de ideale vrouw voor je. Mijn beste vriendin fladdert ook graag van de n naar de ander. stuur mij pm en ik geef je haar nummer. 
Denk dat jullie fantastisch goed bij elkaar gaan passen.
Let me know en ik regel een blind date

----------


## lieve temsaman man

upuyo

----------


## lieve temsaman man

upup

----------


## lieve temsaman man

uopp

----------


## lieve temsaman man

upppppppppppp

----------


## nassira73

Als je haar had gevonden toen je net je bericht had geplaatst dan had je nu al een kind van twee. Kan niet geloven dat er niemand is die heeft gereageerd. Dus vertel op wat is het probleem hier ??

----------


## lieve temsaman man

upup

----------


## rachid 77

ben je nog op zoek?

----------


## lieve temsaman man

uppppppp

----------


## lieve temsaman man

upppp

----------


## tetoeani

he jeblia waar kom jij vandaan??

----------


## lieve temsaman man

upppppp

----------


## lieve temsaman man

uppppppppp

----------


## lieve temsaman man

ewaaaaaaaa

----------


## purplerose

nog niet het geluk in je leven gevonden?

----------


## lieve temsaman man

> nog niet het geluk in je leven gevonden?


nee nog en jij jij vertel wat over je zelf

----------


## lieve temsaman man

upppppppppppp

----------


## lieve temsaman man

upppppppp

----------


## Siwaak_Takje

Subhaan'Allaah, na drie jaar nog altijd geen vrouw gevonden?

( :hihi:  of al ondertussen getrouwd en gescheiden?)

----------


## lieve temsaman man

uppppppppp

----------


## Karima-84

Up up !!

----------


## 2xsist

probeer de voicchat a me matieee

----------


## lieve temsaman man

uppppppppp

----------


## Toetje.

Moge Allah je een vrome vrouw schenken, insha'allah.
_Gepost via http://m.maroc.nl_

----------


## satna

salam aleikom broeder,

ik ben ook een heel serieuze vrouw, ik zoek geen relatie dus ik net als je , misschien als je ook interes heft kan je me pm stuuren wasalam satna

----------


## Namoush

Ik wil wel geen relatie. Gaan we dan koffie drinken of zo?

----------


## Nora.

Salaam, 

Je hebt geen reactie gekregen he??? Helaas de meiden willen tegenwoordig eerst een relatie en dan pas trouwen. Misschien moet je een andere advertentie schrijven, misschien helpt dat? Succes.... insha allah vind je wat je zoek. Beslama

----------


## bentnass28

Ik wil jou wel hoor, ben 28 jr

----------


## lieve temsaman man

uppppppppppppp

----------


## mslms

salam agi,

wat doe je in je dagelijks leven? En hoe praktiserend ben je?

salam elikoum

----------


## Josra1

Voeg me toe op [email protected]

groetjes

----------


## lamis

salm 3alikom a5oya temsaman wa tabrkllh 3lik wallh sahal walkin 7adi rask men had zawaj chat

----------


## koeskoesje

vette cool man

----------


## amindirecteur

hier ga je togh geen vrouw vinden ashabi, gedraag je en ga naar de bergen daar vind je ze wel !

----------


## geluksvogeltje

> hier ga je togh geen vrouw vinden ashabi, gedraag je en ga naar de bergen daar vind je ze wel !



Die zijn tegenwoordig veel erger. Zodra ze hier zijn, dan veranderen ze in een heks. De ochtendbroden wat ze toenertijd om 6 uur in de ochend maken, zullen ze niet meer voor je doen. Geen stapels lemsemmens meer, want dan kun je lekker halen bij de warme bakker. En zodra ze hier de weg kennen, gaan ze de hort op en viNd je ze later in een blijf van me lijfhuis
_Gepost via http://m.maroc.nl_

----------


## Turkish_Lady

dude leer eerst Nederlands joh... ik snap niks van je verhaal

----------


## lieve temsaman man

Uppppppppppppp

----------


## Turkish_Lady

Zielig hoor mij een beetje uitschelden in een prive bericht  :Smilie:  sukkel ...

----------


## Halima-Tabdarst

Ga naar Temsaman, daar vind je wel een vrouw. Hier op internet *NIET*.

----------


## mirjam10

fgdghjglkj;lmcvcb

----------


## Moslima77

Salaam oehalaikoem, Ik ben een lieve jonge vrouw van 33 jaar. Ik ben lief, mooi zorgzaam ik kan goed koken. Ik wil graag trouwen met een goede man, we kunnen elkaar beter leren kennen en wie weet in de toekomst inchallah. Mag ik je telefoonnummer dan bel ik je op om te praten. Groetjes

----------


## lieve temsaman man

uppppppppppp
_Gepost via http://m.maroc.nl_

----------


## lieve temsaman man

uppppppppppppppp

----------


## lieve temsaman man

uppppppppppp

----------


## lieve temsaman man

upppppppppppp

----------


## maghribiya

Ik vind jou proefiel leuk,kunnen wij kennis maken

----------


## lieve temsaman man

upppppppppppp

----------


## lieve temsaman man

upppppppp

----------


## ranja habibi

jij bent tenminste eerlijk

----------


## lieve temsaman man

upppppppppp

----------


## lieve temsaman man

upppppppppppppppp

----------


## __Ina__

wooow drie jaar later ben je nog steeds op zoek? 

Mischien moet je marokko eens bekijken?

----------


## lieve temsaman man

uppppppppp

----------


## lieve temsaman man

upppppppp

----------


## Louloe

hoi, mijn tante is 41 jaar en op zoek naar een serieuze man om mee te trouwen en de rest van haar leven mee te delen. ben jij nog zoekende?

----------


## lieve temsaman man

uppppppp

----------


## lieve temsaman man

up
uppppppppp

----------


## meknasiya10

geen relatie dus trouwen????

----------


## lieve temsaman man

uppppppppppppp

----------


## lieve temsaman man

upuuuuuuuu

----------


## lieve temsaman man

uuuuuuuuuuuu

----------


## lieve temsaman man

upppppppp

----------


## lieve temsaman man

[QUOTE=lieve temsaman man;3802636]salaam aleikoem allemaal ik ben een hele lieverustigeman van uit rook en drink niet ik heb als ik mis nog een lieve vrouw in mijn leven ben jij die lieve vrouw dan mag je reageren ben jij die vrouw die relatie wil dan mag je reageren alleen serieuse aub ik ben ook heel serieuse waar is die serieuze vrouw die ook relatie wil elkaar zien en als het klikt relatie bouwen

----------


## lieve temsaman man

hsaha

----------


## sevgi

ik ben een serieuze vrouw. ik ben lief en betrouwbaar. ik wil graag kennismaken met jou

----------


## lieve temsaman man

upppppp

----------


## moeslimaa

walaikoumsalam broeder, machallah wist niet dat er nog zulke mannen bestonden. ik ben een alhamdoelilah praktiserende zuster die geen relatie wil maar echt serieus is. mocht je intresse hebben dan kun je me een bericht sturen.

wasalamoulaikoum

----------


## bogoshassan

ma3kol.serieuse trouwen ik wil graag weten wat is jou leeftijd.wat voor origine ben jij berber of arabe zuster .allah mo3ne.

----------


## moeslimaa

ik mail je

----------


## moeslimaa

salamoulaikoum broeder,

ik ben 27 ben berbers

----------


## Israa-palestijns

salam alykom.
ik wil je graag leren kennen als je dat goed vind ik ben 41 jaar.
ben ook opzoek naar een man die serieus is en ware in de toekomst en goeie innerlijk heeft.
ben je intresse stuur na mij n emailtje of geef je nr dan kan ik je bellen.
groetjes basma

----------


## lieve temsaman man

upooooooooo

----------


## Sadia-Chantal

Heb je 4 jaar later nog steeds niemand gevonden?  :tranen:  

Hoop dat je er snel 1 vindt !  :duim:

----------


## bogoshassan

mag ik wat vragen heeft toch geen kinderen . mij e mail is [email protected] wallaho mostajib.

----------


## lieve temsaman man

upppppppp

----------


## lieve temsaman man

upppppp

----------


## lieve temsaman man

uppppppp

----------


## Layenne

ik heb wel interesse, aangezien ik ook serieus ben!

----------


## lieve temsaman man

upppppppp

----------


## Sadia-Chantal

temsaman er reageren toch best wel wat mensen? waar ligt het toch aan ?  :grote grijns:   :zwaai:

----------


## lieve temsaman man

uppppppppppppppppp

----------


## lieve temsaman man

upppppppp

----------


## bogoshassan

poelder mosque kan vinden de serieusevrouw wallho mou3ine

----------


## lieve temsaman man

upppppppppp

----------


## lieve temsaman man

upppppppp

----------


## lieve temsaman man

uppppppppp

----------


## moslima1979

salaam alaykoem

ik wil ook geen relatie en inchAllah dit weg wil ik meer over je weten.

Waar woon je in nederland of belgie

----------


## kebdania94

Uppppppp!

----------


## lieve temsaman man

upppppppppp

----------


## nad

salam 

wil even reageren ben ook een serieuze dame en ben op zoek naar een eerlijke en lieve man

----------


## meisje1992

Ben je 42?

----------


## soukainaa

slm
ik groeg me af of je een goeie dame bent tegen gekomen..

----------


## samiralady2013

Hoi
Hier is die serieuze vrouw ik had je al bericht gestuurd waar ik nog geen reactie op heb gekregen. Ik wil ook geen relatie.

----------


## fagja1973

Salam leuk bericht spreekt me erg aan.

----------


## ilham-2014

salam w alikom.ben je nog vrijgezel of heb je al iemand gevonden????

----------

